# Palm Pilot Tungsten E, Windows 7, won't synch.



## bsadler18 (Jan 13, 2017)

*I have a Palm Tungsten E, Windows 7 Home. Worked well for years. Hot Synch now won't work. It shows the usual connect window. It gives that little "completion" sound. But all the things on my handheld calendar won't transfer. I went into 'custom settings' and changed to 'Handheld Overwrites Desktop". The Hot Synch again looks to function, but still, nothing transfers.*

*Help, please!*

*Thanks.*

*bsadler18*


----------

